# Geekvape Griffin 25mm Mini



## Dubz (17/6/16)

http://www.geekvape.com/project/griffin-25-mini/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (17/6/16)

Want! That new driptip much love

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (17/6/16)

Is the mini literally just shorter / less juice compared to the top airflow normal 25mm Griffin?


----------



## Rossouw (17/6/16)

That looks amazing! I think the flavor is going to kick ass


----------



## Zahz (21/6/16)

Mini tanks are what all the rave is about lately, and the Griffin 25 mini is about to join the party!!

Geekvape presents the all new Griffin 25 Mini RTA which is the latest addition to the Griffin 25 RTA squad. They have taken the Griffin 25 and upgraded it. Geekvape has established a remarkable name in the vaping world for their innovative and exceptional quality products.

The latest release by Geekvape, the Griffin 25 mini RTA is available in two colors, black and stainless steel.There are also two versions out, the standard version and the top airflow version. 

What are differences apart from the size? 

1. The build deck size : Griffin 25 RTA features a 17mm deck, whereas the Griffin 25 mini features a 18mm deck.

2. Eliquid capacity : Griffin 25 RTA holds 6ml of juice whilst the Griffin 25 mini holds 3ml. 

3. It looks like Geekvape has completely redesigned the build deck. Juice wicks in from underneath. 

4. The drip tip looks comfortable and also allows you the option of using your preferred one. 2 included
























Griffin 25 Mini Features:

Dimensions: 25mm x 36mm (without drip tip)
Juice Capacity: 3mL
Improved Velocity structure provides a larger space of juice capacity
Ceramic block for single coil option
Top and bottom airflow
18mm build deck
Improved quality prevents leaking
Includes 2 different drip tips

Available for pre-order at heaven gifts. 

http://www.heavengifts.com/GeekVape-Griffin-25-Mini-RTA-SS.html






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (21/6/16)

It's already been posted here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-griffin-25mm-mini.t24702/. Please search the forum before creating duplicate threads?

@Silver - merge?


----------



## Silver (21/6/16)

Dubz said:


> It's already been posted here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-griffin-25mm-mini.t24702/. Please search the forum before creating duplicate threads?
> 
> @Silver - merge?



Thanks @Dubz - well spotted
Have moved the above two posts to this existing thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (22/6/16)

My sincere apologies @Dubz @Silver , thanks for moving it over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caveman (22/6/16)

Yes please. I will be getting me one of these.


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

Quite nice! although I hear how the Griffin drinks the juice.. so maybe a mini isnt such a good idea? will be refilling quite often! lol


----------



## Attie (26/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

This tank looks super epic


----------



## ET (26/6/16)

My griffin22 and griffin25 are eagerly awaiting the new edition to the family


----------



## Dubz (27/6/16)

This has been posted twice before and already been merged...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-griffin-25mm-mini.t24702/

@Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

